# Zanderpopulation und die Grundel



## Chuldogg (2. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
Im NOK ist die Zanderpopulation ja durch die Grundel explodiert. 
Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr diese Erfahrung teilen könnt? 
Wie sieht es aus am Rhein oder am Mittellandkanal? Mehr Zander oder kein merkbarer Unterschied?
LG Martin


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Wenn du ne ehrliche Antwort willst - der NOK ist gegenüber dem Rhein ne trübe Brühe. Der Rhein war mal DER Zanderfluss - das ist aber schon ne Weile her. Immer klareres Wasser und weniger Futter waren am Rhein die Folge. Wer noch regelmäßig Zander fängt, passt die guten Tage mit trüberen Wasser ab und kraxelt Nachts auf den Steinpackungen rum. Ich hatte 2012 und 2013 ein ganz gutes Zanderjahr. Vorallem viel Jungfische um die 25-30cm fing mal regelmäßig. Das war aber schnell vorbei.... den kurzen Push den die Grundelwelle den Zandern als Nahrungsgrundlage gab - und der Buschfunkt brachte mehr Angler denn je ans Wasser. Vorzugsweise mit der Spinnrute. Inzwischen würde ich sagen, ist keine nennenswerte Zunahme von Zandern entstanden. Durch das klarere Wasser kommen Hecht, Rapfen und Barsch immer öfters vor. Ziehe ich allerdings ein paar KM woanders hin - an den trüberen Main - so scheinen sich hier die Zander generell wohler zu fühlen. Ob es an der Grundel liegt? Vielleicht....


----------



## Sneep (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo,

beim Zander gibt es 2 gegenläufige Entwicklungen. Eine positive durch zusätzliche Nahrung wie Grundeln und eine negative durch Veränderungen an den Gewässern.

Die Flüsse sind längst nicht mehr so reich an Nahrung wie in den 1990er Jahren. Die Gewässer werden immer klarer, das begünstigt den Hecht, ist aber nicht so gut für den Zander.  
Ich vermute, das mit den Grundeln ist eher ein Strohfeuer. 
Der Zander profitiert davon, dass sein Hauptrivale, der Hecht die Grundeln nicht nutzen kann.

Von der Tendenz geht es weiter bergab mit dem Zander.
Bei den zahlreichen Grundeln darf man nicht vergessen, dass ein Zander früher viel mehr Fisch zum fressen hatte. Das verteilte sich nur auf mehr Arten wie Ukelei, junge Weißfische diverser Arten usw.

Für die Maas würde ich das so sehen. Eine kleine Gegenreaktion, aber der langfristige Abwärtstrend bleibt bestehen.

SneEp


----------



## Fr33 (2. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ich hab was die allgemeine Biomasse im Bezug auf Nährstoffreicheres Wasser angeht immer den direkten Vergleich vom Rhein zum Main. An der Mainmündung sieht man das immer wieder schön, wie das trübere Mainwasser da ne Fahne in den Rhein hinterlässt.

Am Rhein erlebe ich es nicht selten, dass das Wasser wie ein Spiegel vor einem liegt. Keinerlei Bewegung an der Oberfläche. Die Zeiten von damals wo riesige Laubenschwärme immer Ringe usw. gezeigt haben sind vorbei. Am Main siehst du Fische an der Oberfläche steigen. Rapfen rauben usw... als wäre gefühlt 2x soviel Leben drinnen....

Dennoch hat der Rhein nen Charme, der mit der Main irgendwie nicht geben kann. Ich kann es schwer beschreiben.....


----------



## Chuldogg (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ok, also bringt es dem zander im Rhein nichts, weil dass Wasser immer klarer wird. Wie sieht es dann mit den Raubfischbeständen allgemein aus? Ich würde halt gerne wissen ob man die Grundel als plage oder eher als Segen sehen kann. Klar als friedfischangler ist es natürlich ne Katastrophe. Wie sieht es an anderen Gewässern aus wie MLK oder Weser?


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Im DEK Höhe Münsterland hab ich persönlich keinen Unterschied zur Vor-Grundel-Zeit bei Zander oder Barsch feststellen können, weder mengenmässig noch beim Ernährungszustand der Fische.
Aber so wirklich können so was wohl auch nur richtige Untersuchungen sagen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Was man halt auch nicht vergessen darf - Grundeln sind ja auch kleine Räuber. Zanderbrut oder eben ein ungeschützes Gelege sind hier auch schnell weg gefuttert. Ist halt ne andere Hausnummer als Rotaugen oder Lauben.....


----------



## mittellandchannel (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> beim Zander gibt es 2 gegenläufige Entwicklungen. Eine positive durch zusätzliche Nahrung wie Grundeln und eine negative durch Veränderungen an den Gewässern.
> 
> ...




Woher stammt dieses ganze Wissen? Nur Erfahrung oder habt ihr spezielle Literatur, in der ihr sowas erfahrt?

Möchte auch mehr über meine Gewässer lernen.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Vieles sind eher persönliche Erfahrungen.... die dennoch im großen und ganzen die Richtung zeigen.


----------



## Ramzizl (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Wieso kann der Hecht, die Grundel nicht nutzen?


----------



## Fr33 (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Er nutzt Sie auch - aber nicht so wie man es jetzt vom Zander und Barsch her kennt. Der Hecht ist mehr oder weniger der klassische Lauerjäger. Meist steht dabei eher flach und nicht hart am Grund wie Barsch oder Zander. 

 Das Hechte auch Grundeln futtern ist klar - Sie müssen Sie aber erwischen bzw. in deren Bereich kommen. Am meisten profitieren nach dem was ich so gehört habe die Barsche von den Snacks.


----------



## Darket (3. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hier im Osten ist die Grundel mittlerweile wohl auch eingetroffen. Das Berliner Fischereiamt führt sie jetzt auch offiziell. Mein Tackledealer meinte neulich,dass die Zanderangler alle am feiern sind, weil sie sich wachsende Populationen erhoffen. Halte ich ja für etwas kurzsichtig. Allerdings zumindest im Berliner Stadtgebiet gibt es die klassischen Steinpackungen eigentlich nicht. Insofern weiß ich nicht, ob die Biester sich hier wirklich so wohl fühlen werden.


----------



## Fr33 (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Grundeln sind leider echte "Lückenbesetzer". Ich hab schon welche am Rhein im Altarm gefangen. Da gibt es auch keine Packsteine etc. Sondern nur Schlamm, Laub und halt paar Äste im Wasser und am Grund. Das reicht denen anscheinend auch schon aus....


----------



## JonnyBannana (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Chuldogg schrieb:


> Mittellandkanal?



vereinzelte tests letztes jahr haben zumindest erkennen lassen, dass grundeln als köder, egal ob am jig oder an der naturköderrute super angenommen werden.

von ner bestandsexplosion wie im nok kann man allerdings auf meiner strecke noch nicht reden. wobei die saison ja auch noch jung ist und bei mir leider noch jungfräulich.

aber letztes jahr bei nem kontrollfischen seitens einer umweltverträglichkeitsstudie bzgl erines hafenausbaus würde in dem kanalabschnitt beim e-fischen fast gar nichts gefangen auf ner 500 meter strecke.


----------



## JonnyBannana (4. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Am meisten profitieren nach dem was ich so gehört habe die Barsche von den Snacks.



Quappen sollen der Top Grundelgegenspieler sein, gibt da paar Berichte zu und irgendwo läuft meine ich bereits ne Studie dazu. zumindest wird bei uns im verein überlegt quappen zu besetzen.

ansonsten, barsch, zander und wahrscheinlich auch das top futter für raubaale und junge welse


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo,

weil der Hecht ein tagaktiver Lauerjäger ist, der als Sinnesorgan stark auf seine Augen angewiesen ist. Wenn die wichtigsten Grundelarten, Kessler und Schwarzmaul" aktiv werden, und ihre Verstecke verlassen pennt ein Hecht noch


@mittellandchannel

Ich fische viel für Biologenbüros, vor allem in NL. Dann ist man bei der Datenerfassung teilweise selbst dabei und bekommt auch die Ergebnisse mit. Das war zuletzt eine Arbeit zum Waller auf der Maas. Man spricht deshalb dauern über solche Sachen und erfährt auch, was andere so machen. Zudem arbeite ich an einer Fangstation bei Roermond mit und wir haben mit freiwilligen Helfern 6 Jahre lang den durchziehenden Fisch erfasst. Dort arbeiten auch 2 Niederländer mit, die in der Hegekommision der Maas als Vertreter der Angler sitzen. 

Du siehst, im Prinzip alles ganz einfach.
Man  vernetzt sich auf Dauer ganz automatisch.

Man muss im AB nur aufpassen, dass man nicht Ergebnisse kostenlos ausplaudert, für die ein anderer bezahlt hat.
Ich mache das aber nur als Hobby. 

sneep


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Quappen sollen der Top Grundelgegenspieler sein, gibt da paar Berichte zu und irgendwo läuft meine ich bereits ne Studie dazu. zumindest wird bei uns im verein überlegt quappen zu besetzen.
> 
> ansonsten, barsch, zander und wahrscheinlich auch das top futter für raubaale und junge welse




Hallo,

zur Zeit im Rhein, ist  wohl nicht wie erwartet der Zander, sondern der Barsch der Gegenspieler Nr.1 für die Grundelarten. 

Das mit den Quappen ist nicht so einfach. Da reicht es nicht,  1 Zentner Quappen rein zu kippen. Die Fortpflanzung ist wenig erforscht. Vermutlich gibt es große Unterschiede beim laichen zwischen Fluss- und See-Quappen.
Es gibt zwischen Oder- und Rheinquappen z.B. schon erkennbare genetische Unterschiede. 

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass es viele Fischzüchter gibt, die Herkunft und den Gewässertyp nennen können. Im Zweifel bekommt ihr zu hören, was ihr hören wollt. Die Masse der angebotenen Quappen sind Wildfänge aus Polen. Sind also in keiner Hinsicht geeignet.Wenn ihr damit besetzt, werdet ihr nie wieder was von den Fischen sehen. Quappen bitte nur mit fachlicher Unterstützung  und Tieren aus der  Umgebung oder es sein lassen.

snEEp


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Grundeln sind leider echte "Lückenbesetzer". Ich hab schon welche am Rhein im Altarm gefangen. Da gibt es auch keine Packsteine etc. Sondern nur Schlamm, Laub und halt paar Äste im Wasser und am Grund. Das reicht denen anscheinend auch schon aus....


Kenn ich auch vom Neckar - die fängste, jede Größe, mitten in der schlammigen Fahrrinne (nicht vereinzelt, massenhaft, wenns länger wie ne Minute nicht zuppelt, haste nicht ins Wasser geworfen).


----------



## Polarfuchs (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil der Hecht ein tagaktiver Lauerjäger ist, der als Sinnesorgan stark auf seine Augen angewiesen ist. Wenn die wichtigsten Grundelarten, Kessler und Schwarzmaul" aktiv werden, und ihre Verstecke verlassen pennt ein Hecht noch
> 
> sneep



Werden die Grundeln bei dir echt nachts aktiv? 
.....hier ist das komplett anders rum#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Polarfuchs schrieb:


> Werden die Grundeln bei dir echt nachts aktiv?
> .....hier ist das komplett anders rum#c


Kenn das auch so (aber ich bin ja nur Angler, kein Profi oder Wissenschaftler):
Gerade große Hechte fängste bevorzugt nachts mit totem Köfi, Grundeln stellen das Beissen nachts definitiv ein, so dass erst da (z. B. Donau) feedern auf andere Arten überhaupt erst sinnvoll möglich wird.
Das kannste auch in den vielen Grundelthreads hier lesen, dass die Grundeln erst nachts nicht mehr so nerven, musste mir nicht glauben..


----------



## Sneep (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo,
*
die* Grundeln gibt es nicht, es gibt verschiedene  Arten mit ganz eigenen Verhaltensweisen. Das zeigen Untersuchungen im Rhein. Bemerkenswert ist die Tatsache, dass Jungtiere einer  Art nie an den gleichen Stellen und zur gleichen Zeit aktiv sind wie eine Art die sie bedrohen könnte.

Die im Rhein dominierenden Arten Schwarzmaul- und Kesslergrundel sind typische Besiedler der Steinpackungen der Buhnen.

Der Umstand, dass man sie nachts nicht fängt, darf nicht falsch gedeutet werden. Das heißt nicht, dass sie nicht aktiv sind, im Gegenteil. Nur sind die nicht in der Nähe der Buhnen aktiv wo sie tagsüber stehen. Vielmehr stehen diese Arten jetzt weiter weg vom Ufer auf den Kiesflächen und fressen.

Dort sind sie mit der Angel viel schlechter zu erbeuten. Eine andere Art, die Pontische Stromgrundel lebt auf Sandflächen, wo sie sich blitzschnell eingraben kann. Für den Hecht nicht erreichbar, ein Zander oder Aal holt die auch aus dem Sand heraus.

Insgesamt kommt die Lebensweise fast aller Grundelarten eher der Jagdtechnik des Zanders als der des Hechtes zu Gute.
Das Hauptproblem des Hechtes im Rhein sind aber die fehlenden Pflanzenbestände und die fehlenden Altarme, die auch bei starken Wasserstandschwankungen den Laich  nicht trocken fallen lassen.

SneeP


----------



## Jose (5. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> *
> die* Grundeln gibt es nicht, es gibt ...




ja, dann eben *dat* grundel... 
(sagt sich der räuber, weil auch ein maikäferflügel mit unebenheiten ein maikäferflügel bleibt. :m)

mal davon ab, dein post hat mein wissen vermehrt #6


----------



## Sneep (6. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Jose schrieb:


> ja, dann eben *dat* grundel...
> (sagt sich der räuber, weil auch ein maikäferflügel mit unebenheiten ein maikäferflügel bleibt. :m)
> 
> mal davon ab, dein post hat mein wissen vermehrt #6



Hallo,

mein Post, dein Post, ist unser Post, bringt aber nur Briefe.

SnEEp


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



JonnyBannana schrieb:


> Quappen sollen der Top Grundelgegenspieler sein, gibt da paar Berichte zu und irgendwo läuft meine ich bereits ne Studie dazu. zumindest wird bei uns im verein überlegt quappen zu besetzen.


 
 Als ich 1983 die Sportfischerprüfung ablegte, lernte man noch, dass die Quappe ein Laichräuber ist, der aus diesem Grund vor allem in Salmonidengewässern nicht so gerne gesehen ist.

http://www.angler-seiten.de/fischarten/fischkunde-quappe-lota-lota/

 Weiß nicht, ob man sich damit einen gefallen tut, die teuflischen lückenfüllenden Grundeln zu verdammen, um dann dem Satan die Tür zu öffnen? Zumal der Satan vielerorts auf der roten Liste steht und dadurch eine Regulation durch Angler schwieriger werden würde. 

 Zudem ist die Quappe nicht kleinwüchsig und wächst dadurch irgendwann aus dem Beuteschema der meisten Räuber heraus. Ist aber wegen Fangverboten nicht nutzbar und produziert wohl auch nicht die Menge an Nachwuchs/Futterfisch, wie die Grundel.

 Letztlich ist ja dort, wo die Grundel in Massen vorkommt auch genügend Futter vorhanden, sonst würden die Grundeln nicht in Massen vorkommen. Diese Nahrungsgrundlage kann von anderen Arten allerdings nicht in der Form genutzt werden, dass es zu einer Bestandsvergrößerung reicht. Da kann auch der Kormoran eine große Rolle spielen, weil er andere Arten drastisch reduziert, bevor diese die Laichreife erreichen.

 Letztlich ist ausreichend Futter vorhanden, um genügend Raubfischfutter zu erzeugen, somit ist doch alles in Butter. Sowohl Zanderfilet, als auch Barschfilet :g

 Grüße Sven


----------



## Hezaru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Chuldogg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Im NOK ist die Zanderpopulation ja durch die Grundel explodiert.
> Mich würde mal interessieren ob ihr diese Erfahrung teilen könnt?
> Wie sieht es aus am Rhein oder am Mittellandkanal? Mehr Zander oder kein merkbarer Unterschied?
> LG Martin


 

Hallo,
Wenn Grundeln frisch reinkommen kann ich mir das gut erklären. Raubfische wie Zander sind da und nun kommt Maulgerechtes Futter.
Aber wie ist es mit den nächsten Raubfischbruten?
Grundeln stürzen sich auf alles was sich bewegt und fressen das Kleinstfutter der Raubfischbrut weg. Ich leite davon mal ab das Raubfischbrut (und andere Brut) es in Grundelflüssen (oder NOK) sehr schwer haben werden eine Grundelsichere Grösse zu erreichen. Ein Hecht oder Zander mit 2 bis 3cm wird es da wohl sehr schwer haben.
Wir haben ja auch so einen Grundelfluss. Letztes Jahr wurden dort ungewönlich viele grosse Hechte gefangen. Zander war auch besser, ist aber nicht viel drin. Früher gabs viele grosse Brachsen und Giebel die den Raubfischen aus dem Maul gewachsen waren. Die wurden durch Grundel ersetzt.
Wenn durch Grundelfreie Zuflüsse einjährige Raubfische runterkommen sind die im Paradis.
Wenn nicht könnte es eng werden.
Ich vermute für solche Fälle sollten einjährige Raubfische besetzt werden keine Brut.


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Mit Grundeln hatte ich bis jetzt wenig Kontakt aber eine Kesslergrundel hat mir mal bewiesen, dass 6cm Gummi kein Problem sind und komplett ins Maul passen.
Also müssen junge Raubfische an vielen hungrigen Mäulern vorbei, bis sie selbst am Zug sind.

Der Zander dürfte wegen seiner Nestbewachung bessere Chancen gegen Laichräuber haben als Hecht und Weißfische. Ob das reicht hängt wohl von der Grundeldichte ab.
Ich denke, am Wichtigsten ist, dass keine neuen Grundelarten eingeschleppt werden.
Das Schwarze und Kaspische Meer halten ja noch dutzende Arten bereit.


----------



## Hezaru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Achja nochwas...
Nidderauer,

Das mit den Ouappen als Laichrauber ist unwissendes Geschwätz von früher. Kommt wohl daher das Ouappen in ihrer aktiven Zeit im Winter auch Salmonidenlaich und Brut fressen. Dafür müssen sich danach weniger Salmonidenbrütlinge das Futter teilen und wachsen besser.
Ein 100 pro Brutaufkommen wird meist zu 100pro Verlust oder Kleinwüchsigkeit. Eigene Erfahrung.


----------



## Hezaru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Laichzeit,
ich denke das Problem ist nicht nur das sie an vielen Hungrigen Mäulern vorbei müssen sondern das sie nix zum Fressen haben um die entsprechende Grösse zu erreichen.
Bei uns ist die Schwarzmaulgrundel. Und wehe man geht zu früh zum Aalfischen. Wenns dunkel wird sind dann die Würmer alle..|gr:


----------



## Nidderauer (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Zander dürfte wegen seiner Nestbewachung bessere Chancen gegen Laichräuber haben als Hecht und Weißfische. Ob das reicht hängt wohl von der Grundeldichte ab.



Hallo,

das hängt sicher auch viel mit der Wassertemperatur zusammen, ab der die Grundeln aktiv werden. Je früher die Fische laichen, desto größer dürfte die Chance sein, dass da was hochkommt. Hechte und Barsche laichen etwas früher, als Zander. Der bewacht dafür das Gelege.

@ Hezaru: Die Zeiten der richtig großen Brassen und der pfündigen Rotaugen sind wohl vorbei. Bei einem starken Fraßdruck sind solche Arten im Vorteil, die schnell abwachsen und schon nach vergleichsweise kurzer Zeit fähig sind, sich zu reproduzieren. Es gibt Gewässer, die sind voll mit Weißfisch, aber keiner ist größer als 15 cm, eigentlich das, was man vor 30 Jahren als "verbuttete Bestände" bezeichnete....

 Edit: unwissendes Geschwätz , ja so kann man das auch formulieren, früher waren sie alle blöd. Heute sind sie noch blöder, wenn man die Zustände in den Gewässern so sieht. Richtig Ahnung scheint da keiner mehr zu haben.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Was man halt auch nicht vergessen darf - Grundeln sind ja auch kleine Räuber. Zanderbrut oder eben ein ungeschützes Gelege sind hier auch schnell weg gefuttert. Ist halt ne andere Hausnummer als Rotaugen oder Lauben.....



Wie schauts eigentlich mit den Krebsen am Main aus? Die waren ja vor 10 Jahren noch in großer Anzahl in den Steinpackungen zu finden. Gibt's die noch oder sind die mittlerweile nur noch schwer zu finden?

Grüße Sven


----------



## Fr33 (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

War am Samstag mal seit längerer Zeit wieder feedern. 160Gr Krallenkorb drann und mal locker 40m von der Packung entfernt im Hauptstrom versucht nen Brassen oder ne Barbe zu erwischen. 9 Grundeln und 1 Rotauge gab es. Je weiter ich vom Ufer weg war - umso größer wurden die Grundeln....

Feedern macht keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Im Niederrhein gibt es anscheinend auch einen invasiven Groppenhybrid.
Macht der sich auch bemerkbar?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> invasiven Groppenhybrid.



Was soll man sich darunter vorstellen ? |bigeyes


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im Niederrhein gibt es anscheinend auch einen invasiven Groppenhybrid.
> Macht der sich auch bemerkbar?





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was soll man sich darunter vorstellen ? |bigeyes



Nee... das sind die Damen vom Schwimmclub Nixe aus Wesel! :g


----------



## Laichzeit (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Was soll man sich darunter vorstellen ? |bigeyes



Woher ich das genau hab, weiß ich nicht mehr.
Hier ist was auf Englisch.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16243698

Durch Kanalbau haben Groppen aus der Schelde mit Rheingroppen hybridisiert.
Der Hybrid besiedelt den Niederrhein. Die Elternarten allein können das nicht.

Invasiv heißt ja nur, dass eine Ausbreitung stattfindet.
Ich würde gerne wissen, ob auch "Schäden" wie Groppenbisse beim Feedern auftreten.

Edit: Hier was besseres.
https://www.mpg.de/7801501/W003_Biologie-Medizin_056-063.pdf

So wie es aussieht (Ende), werden die Hybride selbst von der Grundel gefährdet.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Nee... das sind die Damen vom Schwimmclub Nixe aus Wesel! :g



Na ich hoffe die nehmen nicht alles in den Mund wie eure Grundeln. :q


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Meinen letzten Mainkrebs habe ich vor ca. 8 Jahren gesehen...

Feedern geht bedingt, wenn man den köder ein gutes Stück aufpoppt oder Köder wie Mais nutzt. Ansonsten größere Haken verwenden und früher anschlagen, um sich das Abhaken zu erleichtern. Aber die Zeiten, in denen man stressbefreit feedern konnte sind leider vorbei


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Woher ich das genau hab, weiß ich nicht mehr.
> Hier ist was auf Englisch.
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/16243698
> 
> ...



Ist ja alles nur eine Frage der Terminologie und es kann sich bei gebietsfremden Arten auch nur durch einen Wechsel der Lebensräume ausdrücken.

Generell scheinen diese Tierchen sich nur anzupassen, Grenzen in der Natur ziehen nur Menschen. Ich finde es ja ziemlich interessant, auch wenn ich meine Mitangler verstehen kann wenn die gewohnte Comfortzone jetzt aggressive Belagert wird.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Aber die Zeiten, in denen man stressbefreit feedern konnte sind leider vorbei



War Feedern denn je Stressfrei ? :q


----------



## Hezaru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Nidderauer,
grosse Brachsen gibt es hier schon noch, die werden auch entnommen.
Aber wenn jetzt 2 Kilo Fischmasse nicht mehr aus einer Brachse bestehen sondern aus 150 Grundeln ist das für Raubfische ab 20cm fressbar. Und der Meterhecht frisst halt ein paar mehr. Die tanzen ihnen ja vor der Nase rum.

Fr33
Der Rhein ist breit mit Ausweichmöglichkeiten. Aber du siehst ja selbst wie schwer es Fischbrut hat.


----------



## Trollwut (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> War Feedern denn je Stressfrei ? :q



Naja, ich kenne noch Zeiten vom Main, da hast du in der Hauptströmung gefeedert, alle 20 Minuten war die rute kurmm und eine Barbe hing, dazwischen vllt. 1-2 große rotaugen, aber sonst war Ruhe.

Und zum Thema:
An unserem Zanderbestand konnte ich keine Veränderung feststellen, wohl aber bei den Barschen. Wir hatten noch nie so viele so große Barsche. Fast alle Barsche über 30cm fangen an Stiernäcken auszubilden und haben Hängebäuche. 
Die sehen von der Form her einfach aus wie Minikarpfen.
Früher war das nicht so.


----------



## Andal (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Andal schrieb:


> Nee... das sind die Damen vom Schwimmclub Nixe aus Wesel! :g





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe die nehmen nicht alles in den Mund wie eure Grundeln. :q



Man(n) möchte das gar nicht wirklich wissen!


----------



## Hezaru (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Nidderauer,
die Forelle war halt Zielfisch und die Quappe Ungeziefer.
http://trueschenzucht.de/

Trollwut
der Barsch laicht ja lange vor dem Zander und ist wenig anspruchvoll, hat eher Fluchtverhalten und nimmt auch grosse Beute. Sneep hat ja schon geschrieben das er der Proviteur NR1 ist.
Meine kleine Befürchtung ist halt was passiert wenn man nix macht? Gibt es dann als Raubfische nur noch Barsch und Wels? Wir hätten aber gerne Hecht und Zander wie jetzt.
Mit Brut besetzen wird wohl eng.


----------



## Polarfuchs (8. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Öhm, WAS  willst Du drnn machen??????


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Das Spiel wird so lange weiter gehen - bis wieder ne andere Invasive Art kommt und ggf der Grundel das Leben schwer macht.... ob wir das noch erleben werden? 

Im Grunde ist sich jeder Einig, dass wir gegen die Grundel nichts mehr machen können. Ggf konnten wir nie was machen.... war nur ne Frage der Zeit.


----------



## fischbär (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Es ist schwierig zu sagen, wie sich mehr Beute auf die Räuberpopulation auswirken wird. Kann die Beute eine Nahrungsquelle erschließen, die vorher nicht von Beutefischen des Räubers genutzt wurde, wird sich die Räuberpopulation leicht steigerm. Wirkt sie hingegen als Bruträuber auf die Räuber oder frisst einem anderen Beutefisch das Futter weg, geht es eher abwärts mit den Räubern.
Alles das, was man an Zandern nach dem Eintreffen der Grundel sieht, ist die plötzliche Bestandsexplosion der Räuber entsprechend der Lotka Volterra Regeln:
http://www.biologie-schule.de/lotka-volterra-regeln.php
Ist zwar etwas überholt und ungenau, aber eines ist sicher: die Räuberpopulation sinkt danach genauso schnell wieder ab, wie sie angestiegen ist.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ne andere Auswirkung der Grundelinvasion auf Rhein und co. sehe ich darin, dass immer weniger Angler Ansitzangeln. Einige wenige hören auf - andere passen sich an und wechseln die Angelart. Gefühlt gibt es heute 4-5 mal soviele Spinnangler als früher. Auch wenn einige C&D oder gar C&R betreiben - so hat m.M. auch dieser Umstand dazu beigetragen - dass es Zander und co. weiter hin schwer haben werden. Die wenigen, die sich im Jungfischalter vor Grundeln schützen konnten, dann ein paar Grundeln fressen konnten - werden quasi 4-5 mal so oft gezielt beangelt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird so lange weiter gehen - bis wieder ne andere Invasive Art kommt und ggf der Grundel das Leben schwer macht.... ob wir das noch erleben werden?
> 
> Im Grunde ist sich jeder Einig, dass wir gegen die Grundel nichts mehr machen können. Ggf konnten wir nie was machen.... war nur ne Frage der Zeit.



Ist ja auch ein normaler Vorgang der sich stets fortführen wird. Wenn eine Nische besetzt werden kann wird sie das auch. Ich denke solche Entwicklungen können schlagartig verlaufen und vielleicht haben die Grundeln gerade einen Peak und das Gleichgewicht wird sich in den nächsten Jahren bilden, eine natürliche Balance.

Wer sich nicht anpasst wird gegen die Grundel den kürzeren Ziehen. Auf, neben oder im Wasser.


----------



## Hezaru (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hi Polarfuchs, meinste mich?
Bei uns wars üblich H. und Z. ab 50 zu besetzen.
Da kriegen wir bei weitem nicht mehr die gewünschte Menge
wegen Kormo und anderen Problemen.
Würde unser Besatzwart sagen er setzt ab jetzt nur noch Raubfischbrut würde er seine Rente wohl nicht mehr erleben.

Nur RFB zu besetzen geht bei uns kaum. Dazu sind unsere Gewässer viel zu dick besetzt und im Fluss die Grundeln.
Aber Raubfischbrut im Teich grösserziehen und dann zu setzen geht ganz gut.


----------



## Fr33 (9. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

@ Herzau

 Wobei der Besatz mit maßigen Fischen so richtig ins Geld geht! Ich habe auch das ein oder andere Mal in die Preislisten der Fischzüchter etc. geschaut. Was da für maßige Zander aufgerufen wird ist schon hart. Kann ich aber verstehen.


----------



## Hezaru (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hi Fr33,
die Preise für Zander ab 40cm sind für uns schon auch hart.
Ich hab bei einem Züchter vor kurzem mal Fische abgeholt und er hat mir sein Becken mit Zandern von 40-45cm gezeigt, die verkauft er für 23 Euro/Kg  plus Mwst. Er sagte er bräuchte 20 Becken davon.|bigeyes
Bei unseren kleinen Flächen im Verein sehe ich da schon noch machbare Lösungen mit Z1 und H1. 
Bei so riesigen Flächen wie dem Rhein fällt mir auch fast nix mehr ein.
Mit Besatz lässt sich da kaum noch was machen.
Eher mit dem Bagger. Altarme schaffen, Rauschen die Sedimentfrei bleibenund Grobsandlaichplätze.
Ich frag mich ja immer noch wieso kommt die Grundel so hoch#c
Wenn die Grundeln alles anfallen was zuckt warum kommt dann noch eigene Brut hoch?
Fragen über Fragen, die ich so schwer verstehe, der Schatten im Verstand, der in jedem von uns lebt.
Ob es jetzt der Rhein oder der NoK ist, das wird ne harte Nuss.


----------



## Fr33 (11. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Die Grundel laicht mehrmals im Jahr!


----------



## Hezaru (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ja und?
Was würdest du an so einem Bächlein wie dem Rhein jetzt machen?|kopfkrat


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Ja und?
> Was würdest du an so einem Bächlein wie dem Rhein jetzt machen?|kopfkrat



Zuschauen und fluchen. Bringt nix, tut aber anderer Aktionismus auch nicht.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Da kannste gar nix mehr machen - hoffen dass sich das irgendwie wieder einpendelt. Ob dieses Jahr überhaupt nochmal feedere am Rhein steht auch in den Sternen.... hat sich eben vieles geändert.


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Hezaru schrieb:


> Mit Besatz lässt sich da kaum noch was machen.
> Eher mit dem Bagger. Altarme schaffen, Rauschen die Sedimentfrei bleibenund Grobsandlaichplätze.
> Ich frag mich ja immer noch wieso kommt die Grundel so hoch#c
> Wenn die Grundeln alles anfallen was zuckt warum kommt dann noch eigene Brut hoch?
> ...



Grundeln nutzen auch Altarme und Fischtreppen, je nach Art mehr oder weniger. Das untergräbt die gut gemeinten Maßnahmen leider auch etwas.
Die Amur-Grundel wäre der gefährlichste Auenbewohner, glücklicherweise sind die bis jetzt nicht in die großen Flüsse gelangt.

Schwarzmundgrundeln fessen laut Wikipedia Artikel fast keinen Laich und keine Jungfische. Die negativen Effekte würden demnach hauptsächlich auf indirekter Konkurrenz um Futter und Lebensraum beruhen.
Quelle ist eine Untersuchung im Donauraum.
Für mich ist das eine schlüssige Erklärung dafür, dass sie sich nicht zu sehr selbst die Brut wegfressen und sich dadurch so  stark vermehren.


Wie viel man darauf geben kann, ist fraglich da Rhein und NOK sehr stark verbaut sind und sich vielleicht nicht entsprechend verhalten.
Falls jemand Lust hätte, bei einer Grundel ins Gedärm zu schauen, kämen wir vielleicht weiter.


----------



## phirania (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Na ich hoffe die nehmen nicht alles in den Mund wie eure Grundeln. :q



In den Mund nehmen,passt schon...
Nur zubeißen,sollten die nicht...


----------



## BERND2000 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weil der Hecht ein tagaktiver Lauerjäger ist, der als Sinnesorgan stark auf seine Augen angewiesen ist. Wenn die wichtigsten Grundelarten, Kessler und Schwarzmaul" aktiv werden, und ihre Verstecke verlassen pennt ein Hecht noch.
> 
> sneep


 
 Der Hecht ist aber ein sehr anpassungsfähiger Geselle.
 Der kann durchaus auch nachtaktiv Jagen, so dunkel ist es im flachen Wasser nachts ja nicht.
 Auf jeden Fall ist es da denn auch nachts heller als wenn Hechte am Tage in größerer Tiefe oder Trüben jagen.
 Ich habe schon einige Hechte in der Nacht gefangen und die bissen nicht nur auf tote Köderfische am Grund.

 Vor allem ist es kein wirklicher Freiwasserjäger.
 Der lebt bevorzugt genau da wo auch die Schwarzmundgrundel lebt, am Grund der Steinpackungen am Rand.
 Wobei diese Grundeln und der Hecht  das Tageslicht mögen.


 Draußen wo die heimischen Fische im Freiwasser leben, jagen eher Rapfen, Wels und Zander, die auch mal am Rand jagen wenn da Futter ist.

 Grundeln, Zander, Wels und Rapfen sind alles Fische die eigentlich in vielen Gewässern nichts verloren hätten.
 Es sind z.B im Rhein, Weser, Ems  alles neue Arten.
 Pech für die Heimischen Fische, die Stehen nun im Kreuzfeuer, von Gewässerausbau, eingeführten Freiwasserjägern und den Grundeln.
 Grundeln und Zander sind die wohl beides invasive Arten, nur Nutzer trennen da in gut und böse. 

 Ich denke es ist auch falsch grundsätzlich von einer Konkurrenz beim Hecht und Zander auszugehen und zu sagen wenn das Wasser klarer wird wird deshalb automatisch der Hecht mehr und der Zander weniger.
 Wenn der Hecht kaum noch in diesen Wasserstraßen selbst aufkommt, wird das nicht passieren.
 Das ist nicht mehr Sein Lebensraum.


 Da wo er selbst gut aufkommt und wo Er seinen Lebensraum findet, setzt Er sich gegen den Zander durch, egal wie trübe das Wasser ist.


----------



## ZanderDOOM (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Wenn die wichtigsten Grundelarten, Kessler und Schwarzmaul" aktiv werden, und ihre Verstecke verlassen pennt ein Hecht noch
> sneep



Da widerspreche ich dir...zum Teil.
meine größten Hechte, und zwar fast alle über einen Meter, fange ich nicht auf Kunstköder oder am Tage, sondern in der Nacht, auf Köfi´s.
Der Hecht geht auch nach der Nase, und eine gut duftende halbe Makrele oder ein großer Stint /Hering/Heilbuttstück, sind Nachts (und nicht nur im Winter) der Topköder für große Hechte in der Nacht....zumindest für mich.
und da ich schon über 80 Meterhechte in meinen Aufzeichnungen habe, wovon ich 56 nachts nach dieser Methode und in verschiedenen Gewässern fing,...kann das so falsch nicht sein.
Lauerjäger am Tage, nachts aber Aassammler.
Ein Fisch versucht so wenig Energie zur Futtersuche aufzuwenden wie nur möglich....
und Aasaufsammeln ist definitiv die sparsamste.
DAS haben die großen längst erkannt.
Aber auch dass man Tagsüber in nichts reinbeißen sollte, da dann ein viel höherer Angelerdruck herrscht!.
Auch das haben große Hechte längst gelernt!
Sonst wären sie nienicht so groß geworden.

Siehe auch dieses Video, von jemandem, der es ähnlich hält wie ich.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G5KFpR5XFyQ

Petri


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Würde auch nicht bestreiten, dass der Hecht KEINE Grundeln futtert. Wenn die in seine Nähe kommen knallt der die auch weg. Aber wenn man sich mal die Futterluke von nem Hecht anschaut und die mit dem Maul eines Barsches, Zanders etc. vergleicht ist mehr oder weniger klar, dass der Hecht hier sein Beuteschema auf Weissfische (auch hochrückige), Barsche etc. ausdehnen kann. Zander und Barsche können das bedingt.....

 Am WE hatte ich auf die Barschrute und kleinem Gummi im Grundellook 2 Zander als Beifang.... aber ob die auch nen grünen oder weissen Gummi nicht ebenfalls attakiert hätten?! ^^


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Würde auch nicht bestreiten, dass der Hecht KEINE Grundeln futtert. Wenn die in seine Nähe kommen knallt der die auch weg. Aber wenn man sich mal die Futterluke von nem Hecht anschaut und die mit dem Maul eines Barsches, Zanders etc. vergleicht ist mehr oder weniger klar, dass der Hecht hier sein Beuteschema auf Weissfische (auch hochrückige), Barsche etc. ausdehnen kann. Zander und Barsche können das bedingt.....
> 
> Am WE hatte ich auf die Barschrute und kleinem Gummi im Grundellook 2 Zander als Beifang.... aber ob die auch nen grünen oder weissen Gummi nicht ebenfalls attakiert hätten?! ^^


 
 Hätten sie und wenn gerade ein hungriger Hecht dort gestanden hätte, wäre Deine Grundel-Imitation gewiss auch weggeknallt worden.


----------



## CaptainPike (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Man muss doch eigentlich nur das Gerücht in Umlauf bringen, die Grundel sei eine exklusive Delikatesse (am besten in einer möglichst ekeligen Ausführung, also roh oder nur die Flossen, oder so ein Schmarrn), oder hätte gar potenzfördernde Eigenschaften. Das Problem wäre in ein Paar Jahren erledigt


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Der Zander ist einfach der bessere Grundelräuber. Hechte fressen zwar auch welche, aber Zander sind auf kleinere, nachtaktive Fische besser ausgelegt und haben deshalb in der Nahrungsbeschaffung die Nase vorn.
Da Grundeln keine zusätzliche Nahrung ins Gewässer bringen, sondern anstelle von Weißfischen leben, verschärft sich die Situation für den Hecht. Die gesamte Fischbiomasse ist in Rhein relativ stabil, Grundeln verschieben eher das Artenspektrum. Fehlende Weißfische sind fehlende Hechtbeute. Der pflanzenarme Lebensraum bietet ihm auch keine guten Laichbedingungen.
Es reicht schon, dass der Zander etwas besser zurechtkommt, um den Hecht zurückzudrängen.


----------



## Fr33 (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



CaptainPike schrieb:


> Man muss doch eigentlich nur das Gerücht in Umlauf bringen, die Grundel sei eine exklusive Delikatesse (am besten in einer möglichst ekeligen Ausführung, also roh oder nur die Flossen, oder so ein Schmarrn), oder hätte gar potenzfördernde Eigenschaften. Das Problem wäre in ein Paar Jahren erledigt



Nene die müssen schon getrocknet und dann gemahlen werden. Das dann täglich zum Frühstück in den Tee einrühren und schon willt einem der Lulu auf ein mächtiges Kaliber an..... wenn man dann noch beifügt, dass es ein altes Heilmittel gegen alles ist, wird es richtig amüstant....

 So aber wieder mit etwas Ernst an die Sache - der Zug ist abgefahren. Die Grundeln werden wir nicht mehr los bis irgendwas kommt, was die Grundel ausrottet....dafür haben wir zu perfekte Lebensräume für die Steinritzenhocker geschaffen.....


----------



## Laichzeit (24. Mai 2016)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ich glaub auch nicht, dass die Grundeln jemals gänzlich weg kommen. Viele Neozoen gehen nach massenhaftem Vorkommen wieder stark zurück, aber selten ganz weg.
Wegangeln verringert nur die Zahl der großen Grundeln, der stetige Tropfen wird diesen Stein nicht höhlen.
Sinnvolle Ansätze sind wahrscheinlich eher im Gewässerbau zu finden, da die Grundeln nur über den Lebensraum richtig regulierbar sind. Dazu gehört auch Fressfeinde, wie Aale zu stärken.

Der ganze Rest dürfte ziemlich sinnlos oder zerstörerisch sein, reines Ausrotten bringt nichts, wenn der Lebensraum schnell wieder besiedelt werden kann und alle Grundeln erwischt man nie.
Nochmal Sandoz abfackeln will eh keiner und genügend Rotenon gibt es auch nicht.

Das Risiko des Grundel-GAU vermindert man am Besten, indem man die Verbreitung durch Lebendköfi und Boote im Land, sowie die Einfuhr von neuen Spezies im Ballastwasser unterbindet.


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ich hole diesen Tröt mal hoch, habe leider gerade die Zeit dazu |krank: kann nicht arbeiten und komme auch nicht ans Wasser 

Da es die letzten Seiten eher un die Eindämmung der Population geht:
Welche Rolle spielt eigentlich der böse schwarze Vogel?

Es gibt ja nun Gegenden, in denen jener Vogel "gemanged" wird (was ich gut finde) und die Grundeln massenhaft vorkommen.

Wem nützt das?
Den Grundeln und unserer Psyche?

TL
Hauke


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hmmm.... der schwarze Vogel wird sich kaum an Grundeln vergreifen (wenn das in etwa deine Intention war). Ich hab Kormorane schon beim Jagen gesehen (war im Mittelmeer). Die schwimmen zwar mit unter dicht am Grund - aber versuchen Beute auf Augenhöhe zu erwischen. Das wird im Fluss nicht anders sein. Da sind sämliche Arten die im Freiwasser zu finden sind eher im Beutespektrum.


----------



## feederbrassen (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Der Vogel wird sich an Schlundgerechte Nahrung halten die einfacher zu bekommen ist,bzw im Freiwasser schwimmt.
Grundeln verkriechen sich im Packwerk,da würde er viel zuviel Energie verbrauchen um da den Wanst voll zu bekommen.


----------



## Flatfish86 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Naja, aber Kormorane lieben es Aale zu fressen (schon öfters gesehen). Die verstecken sich ja auch eher, insbesondere am Tage...


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Jede zugängliche Nahrungsquelle wird erschlossen. Früher, oder später. Punkt.


----------



## Fr33 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Richtig - aber zuerst wird das genommen was leicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## Krabat_11 (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Bei den Mengen sind die Grundeln leicht erreichbar. Wenn ich Kormoran mit Fischen sehe, dann mit Aalen, was wohl daran liegt, dass die bei passendem Durchmesser eine Länge haben, die sie 1. so Widerstandsfähig machen dass die lange zu Tode gequält müssen und 2. nicht so schnell verschlungen sind.

Um Meine Frage zu präzisieren - Wo viele Grundeln, da wäre ein paar Kormorane ganz hilfreich??


----------



## Mikesch (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> ...
> Um Meine Frage zu präzisieren - Wo viele Grundeln, da wäre ein paar Kormorane ganz hilfreich??


Ketzer |jump:


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Krabat_11 schrieb:


> Um Meine Frage zu präzisieren - Wo viele Grundeln, da wäre ein paar Kormorane ganz hilfreich??



So..alles zusammen:

Reisig,Holz,Pfahl,Ketten..[emoji16]


----------



## Sneep (12. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo

Grundsätzlich geht der Kormoran bevorzugt auf die häufigste Art und die größte Biomasse. Das kann dann auch eine sehr kleine Art wie z.B. Kaulbarsche oder verbuttete Rotaugen sein. Bei der Grundel funktioniert diese Regel aber nicht.

Die Grundelarten gehen dem Kormoran aus dem Weg, weil sie  Nacht-aktiv sind und die beiden wichtigsten Grundelarten, Schwarzmaul und Kessler in den Steinpackungen hervorragenden Schutz finden.
Der Kormoran wird immer mehr Grundelfresser als Grundeln erbeuten.
Zu den Aalen als Beute des Kormorans. Aale  werden vom Kormoran bevorzugt gefressen. Die Ursache ist ihr hoher Fettgehalt. Der Kormoran nimmt über die Beute jede Menge Eiweiß auf, Fett ist dagegen in seiner Nahrung Mangelware

sneep


----------



## feko (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Grundel nachtaktiv? 
seh ich etwas anders


----------



## Sneep (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo,

das macht ja nichts.

Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das so ist.
Bei den wichtigen Arten wie Kessler- und Schwarzmaulgrundel die in den Steinpackungen leben, als auch bei der Pontischen Flussgrundel die auf den freien Sandflächen im Buhnenfeld zu Hause ist, kann man nicht nur beobachten, dass diese Arten Nachts ihre Wohnröhren verlassen und auf Nahrungssuche ihren Aktionsradius stark erweitern. Man kann sogar beobachten, dass bestimmte Arten und Altersstufen zu verschiedenen Nachtzeiten unterwegs sind um sich aus dem Weg zu gehen. So sind zu den aktiven Zeiten der Kesslergrundel keine jungen  Grundeln aktiv um diesem Fischfresser aus dem Weg zu gehen
Man kann Grundeln sicher auch Tagsüber fangen. Die nehmen jede Chance war. Aber nur nachts streifen sie weit von ihrer Höhle entfernt aktiv auf der Nahrungssuche umher.

Das bezeichnet man als Nachtaktiv.

 Auch ein Aal als Nachtaktive Art wird Tagsüber beißen, wenn ich einen Tauwurm vor das Maul lege. Der wird den Köder aber nicht aktiv suchen und den Schutz seiner Höhle verlassen, zumindest nicht im Regelfall.

sNeeP


----------



## bootszander (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Also die grundeln bevorzugen die sicheren steinpackungen.
In der einsezenden dämmerung beißen die großen noch mal gut und nachts verstecken sie sich in ihren deckungen vor den dann rumstreifenden raubfischen. Ausnamen bei hochwasser und sehr trüben wasser. Petri


----------



## junglist1 (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Dann haben wir am Mlk komische Grundeln.... Tagsüber ne Plage Nachts ist ruhe. Dann nerven nur noch die Krabben. Würde also auch sagen Grundeln sind eher Tagaktiv.


----------



## KaroFisch (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Jo, 
in Hamburg fange ich Grundeln auch am besten am Tag.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



junglist1 schrieb:


> Dann haben wir am Mlk komische Grundeln.... Tagsüber ne Plage Nachts ist ruhe. Dann nerven nur noch die Krabben. Würde also auch sagen Grundeln sind eher Tagaktiv.


Die sind nicht unbedingt komisch..nur nachts halt woanders und das auch noch in einem recht kleinen Bereich und in kleinerer Anzahl(dafür meist grösser) anzutreffen.

Man angelt quasi nachts i.d.R. an den Burschen vorbei.


----------



## 50er-Jäger (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Grundsätzlich geht der Kormoran bevorzugt auf die häufigste Art und die größte Biomasse. Das kann dann auch eine sehr kleine Art wie z.B. Kaulbarsche oder verbuttete Rotaugen sein. Bei der Grundel funktioniert diese Regel aber nicht.
> 
> ...



Ist sehr schlüssig, weil Aale ja wie bekannt, am Tag am aktivsten sind und umher schwimmen...|supergri:m


----------



## Niwre (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo
> ...
> *Die Grundelarten gehen dem Kormoran aus dem Weg, weil sie Nacht-aktiv sind* und die beiden wichtigsten Grundelarten, Schwarzmaul und Kessler in den Steinpackungen hervorragenden Schutz finden.
> Der Kormoran wird immer mehr Grundelfresser als Grundeln erbeuten.
> ...


 
 Dachte bisher Grundel sind eben nicht Nachtaktiv. Wieder was gelernt.


----------



## Polarfuchs (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das macht ja nichts.
> 
> Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass das so ist.



Ääääääähm, dieser Herleitung konnte ich, unter logischen Gesichtspunkten nicht ganz folgen!!

Auf die Art und Weise bekomme ich jede Diskussion aber ganz fix totgeprügelt....:q

Wenn das so ist, dann nenne mir doch mal bitte irgendwer, irgendwelche halbwegs nachvollziehbare und glaubhafte Untersuchungen zu dieser These...

ALLE Angler die ich kenne, und das sind 2-3, äußern ganz klar, das die Grundel sich in der Nacht verzieht- ein paar, die ich nicht kenne sagen mir dann:
Nene, die sind nur wo anders! Ja WO denn- und glaubt mir, ich habe genug Tackle und Reichweite um die überall im Rhein aufzuspüren...

Aber jetzt gehe ich ja auch nur empirisch aufgrund der Aussage einiger weniger vor....|bigeyes

Also mal anders:
Man gebe mal "jost borcherding grundeln" bei Google ein und als drittes erscheint dann ein Link zu einem PDF-Dokument- dann mal bitte 3. Seite den Abschnitt Nahrungsaufnahme studieren- danach sollte die Sache eigentlich klar sein....:vik:


----------



## Shura (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Das was der Herr da schreibt kann ich immerhin bestätigen... Grundeln habe ich dieses Jahr bis jetzt ausschließlich am Tag gefangen, sobald es Dunkel war kein Zupf mehr.... (Leider auch kein Aal |uhoh:|uhoh: )  

hmm könnte eigentlich bald mal wieder los auf die kleinen Wutzen!


----------



## Aurikus (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ich habe schon hunderte Grundeln tagsüber gefangen. Ob Made oder aktiv beim Spinnfischen, völlig egal. Just heute eine beim Spinnfischen gefangen.

Hinkt also für mich völlig. Wir haben mal ein Vielegrundelnfangenundfressen am Rhein gemacht. Zehn Mann waren wir bestimmt. Über 100 waren es in kurzer Zeit. Mann sind wir satt geworden. TAGSÜBER! |wavey:


----------



## kaffeefreund (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



Aurikus schrieb:


> Wir haben mal ein Vielegrundelnfangenundfressen am Rhein gemacht. Zehn Mann waren wir bestimmt. Über 100 waren es in kurzer Zeit. Mann sind wir satt geworden. TAGSÜBER! |wavey:



Interessierte Zwischenfrage: Wie habt ihr die kleinen Viecher sinnvoll zubereitet? 
Sauer einlegen ist ja etwas unpraktikabel direkt am Rhein...


----------



## Aurikus (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Feuerchen gemacht und ein großen Dreibein aufgestellt. Da kam ein dicker Pott dran und mit Öl befüllt.
Die Grundeln mit Salz u. Pfeffer würzen, mehlieren und ab in den Pott damit.
Dazu Baguette und Aioli. Ein Gedicht! :m


----------



## Fr33 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Interessierte Zwischenfrage: Wie habt ihr die kleinen Viecher sinnvoll zubereitet?
> Sauer einlegen ist ja etwas unpraktikabel direkt am Rhein...


 

Kopf ab - Innereien raus. Salzen, Pfeppern, Mehliren und dann fritieren....Hab das aber noch nicht selber gemacht. 

Um Sneep mal etwas aus der Schussnbahn zu holen. Es gibt in der Tat Grundeln die Nachtaktiv sind... die kenne ich aber eig mehr oder weniger aus dem Meerwasserbereich....

Ich hab bisher auch so gut wie keine Aktivitäten von Grundeln in der Nacht feststellen können....


----------



## bootszander (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Hallo Fr 33. Nicht selber gemacht heist doch andere haben es gemacht, für dich??? 

Drei vier mal hab ich sie mir (uns) auch schon mal gemacht.
Einfach nur die beiden rückenteile abessen und gut isses. Kein schlechtes fischfleisch. 

Aber zumeist bekommen sie die katzen. (Einige laufen mir schon hinter her wenn sie mich sehen.) Gruß und petri


----------



## kaffeefreund (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Danke, das klingt ja einfach und lecker... Falls mal wieder nichts anderes beißen will


----------



## oldhesse (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Ab und an stolpere ich auf Texte hier zu den Grundeln die komplett gegenteilig zu dem stehen, die ich selbst beobachte. Damit ist nicht explizit die Nachtaktivität hier angesprochen, also nicht als „Bashing“ verstehen. Also, der Tipp mit Jost Borcherdings Artikel ist ein guter, sollte jeder der Interesse hat einmal durchlesen. Bei so manchen Posts könnt man annehmen es handelt sich um unwiderlegbare Fakten – sind es aber dann eben doch nicht.  

Zum Artikel selbst
Die Schwerpunkte die gemacht wurden greifen zwar schon auf ein paar Jahre alte Daten zurück, aber räumt mit so einigen Dingen auf, die immer wieder lose hier eingeworfen werden. Interessant für mich fand ich folgende Punkte:
1. Der Zander und Barsch profitieren nicht vom großen Grundelaufkommen,  wegen der direkten Nahrungskonkurrenz im juvenilen Alter. Glaube es wurde von 20% Rückgang gesprochen beim Zander. 
2. Vorkommen der drei Grundelarten bewegte sich in den letzten Jahren stark unterschiedlich. Z.B. paart sich eine der Grundelart nur 1x im Jahr, kommt es hier zum Niedrigwasser kann eine ganze Population zusammenschrumpfen. 
3. Weißfischbestand ist stark eingebrochen im Allgemeinen

Punkt 2 halte ich für besonders interessant, da wir am Rhein gut 4 Monate Niedrigwasser hatten. Dürfte aber schnell erschlossen werden durch die Schwarzmaulgrundel usw. Die Köderwahl beim Zanderangeln liegt bei mir künftig nun beim Grundangeln immer mehr auf Grundeln – bisher hatte ich diese gemieden was jedoch bei diesen Zahlen wenig Sinn ergibt.

Also, guter Bericht, gefällt mir sehr und räumt ein wenig mit den falschen Fakten auf die herumschwirren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Wenn so gut wie ALLE Angler sagen, dass nachts kaum oder keine Grundeln gefangen werden, können Wissenschaftler behaupten was sie wollen und das nennen wie sie das wollen.

Dann glaube ich dennoch zuerst praktischen Anglern  vor Ort (und nenne das Feldforschung in Gummistiefeln), zumal dann, wenn ich die genau gleiche Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Bei uns werden wieder mehr Zander und Barsch gefangen, die auch nicht mehr so verhungert sind/aussehen, seit die Grundeln angekommen sind.

Ob sich das in einiger Zeit wieder ändert zu ungunsten der Räuber?

Werden wir sehen - bis dahin nehmen wir das Geschenk besserer Bestände und nicht verhungerter Fische gerne mit..

Wenns dann wieder so schlecht wird wie vor der Grundelinvasion, können wirs so oder so nicht halten..


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

Wie sich die Grundeln verhalten hängt bestimmt auch vom Gewässer ab.
In einem flachen, klaren Gewässer sind die Aktivitäten der Grundeln wahrscheinlich viel stärker von der Tageszeit abhängig, als in einem tiefen und trüben Kanal, an dem der Helligkeitsunterschied am Grund zwischen Tag und Nacht nicht so groß ist.
Die Gewässertiefe spielt auch eine Rolle. Guter Sichtigkeit und flaches Wasser meiden einige Fische wegen den Reihern und anderen fischfressenden Vögeln.


----------



## feko (19. Mai 2017)

*AW: Zanderpopulation und die Grundel*

hat zwar mit dem Thema nichts direkt zu tun, aber hab die Woche eine Doku über Kanada gesehen in der es auch über fremde eingebürgerte Arten ging.
So machen in den kanadischen Gewässern unsere eglis sowie ach Schwarzmundgrundel große Probleme unter den einheimischen Arten. 
vg


----------

